# Regular Season Game #30: 12/29/2006 Atlanta Hawks v.s. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Atlanta Hawks v.s. Houston Rockets
Toyota Center, TX
Friday Dec. 29th 8:30PM Eastern Time*


*Houston*








*(17-12)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Atlanta Hawks*








*(9-18)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> Atlanta (9-18) at Houston (17-12) 8:30 pm EST
> 
> HOUSTON (Ticker) -- The Houston Rockets need people to step up in Yao Ming's absence.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah im goin to the game but I sit at the very top


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Yeah im goin to the game but I sit at the very top


some of us just wish we could go to a game. Lucky you.

I wanted to get tickets for a few games when i got back to Houston, but with Yao out, I dont really have a reason to spend 100 bucks. 

lol


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i think atlanta will win this one


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How the hell do they get an 8 point start?

I mean sure we beat the Nets but thats cause we(Battier) was hot from beyond the arc. I mean Yao's out TMAC isnt exactly playing like a all star just yet. Wells still hasnt hit his stride I mean and they get an 8 point start with Johnson?

I want to bet on us but the odds are terrible

Good luck to the ROckets though against the East we are tops


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

momentum and home game maybe


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonzi is out with a sore lower back. WTF


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Novak is in and it's still the 1st Q


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah Novak came in a lil bit. But I think he needs to be pulled out when the game gets too fast.

JVG is really into it, he's clapping a lot. I think now that Yao's out, JVG has to be more encouraging towards his players, and experiment a little.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is on fire:yay:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

T-MAC WOW!!!! how many times this year would we see this? call the fire dept. T-MAC IS ON FIRE! WOOOOOO:clap: :yay: :worthy:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:clap: 40 tonight for T-Mac?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

T. McGrady made a *28*-foot three-pointer :worthy:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL he wont get 50 points cause there will be garbage time.

I dont even have to mention his name. Everybody knows


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

TMac's BACK!!!!!!!!!! no pun intended :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

He can still light it up this is brilliant.

Cant led this lead slip.

The 4TOs next to TMAC's name is a worry


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We love you TMAC, oh yes we do, 
we love you TMAC, and we'll be true. 
When you're not near us, we're blue/ 
OH TMAC we love you.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

man tmac is attacking! 29 points so far


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

31 one less than Atlanta


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

we are playing good basketball :clap2: keep up the good work lets go ROCKETS!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Deke alleyoops baby:yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Atlanta move ahead and away from TMAC 

I was hoping for a second there TMAC would outscore the Hawks single handedly


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

There goes TMAC's 40 pts night, seems he won't play any more in this game

I love the Mutombo&Howard twin towers

btw, Saddam has just been hanged


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Our rebounding talent is amazing from our big 4. Yao,Mutumbo,Howard,Hayes. I think Battier & Wells will contribute alot in rebounding as well. TMAC at his prime got 5 or 6 rebounds a game.

I dont think there is a team in the NBA who should be able to outrebound us.

When they do I am shocked, shocked I say.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The game is over

Put Lucas, Novak & Spanoulis on.

Im off


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice to see our team on the run for two games straight. I am shocked to see that JVG finally let our players run.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

by the way, what happen to wells? he didn;t play did he?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> by the way, what happen to wells? he didn;t play did he?


sore lower back
believe he pulled himself


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

hmm im cool with it..i just hope he didnt have another row with JVG


----------

